# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Бездарность Nika1408

## Nika1408

Прошу громко не кричать и яйца оставить при себе =)

***
Черные ногти, дым сигареты,
Музыка, кофе, часы,
Фразы бессмысленны, ночью согреты,
Голос за дверью… не ты…

Полночь, окно и бездушие ветра,
Словно цианий убьют.
И до ближайшей звезды миллиметры…
Так нелюбимых не ждут…

Черные ногти, музыка, ветер,
Дым сигареты, звонок…
Это не ты… я тебе бы ответил…
Спущен рассвета курок…
23.04.07

----------


## Nika1408

***
Я скучаю по тебе. Ты слышишь?
По твоим прекраснейшим глазам,
По тому, как мне на ухо дышишь,
По твоим любимейшим губам.

Я умру. Ты это тоже слышишь?
Без тебя мне места нет нигде.
Травы сердца, словно ветр колышешь,
Растворяюсь без следа в тебе.

Меня нет. И крик ты не услышишь.
Не спасешь, не скажешь, не найдешь.
И письмо мне сухо не напишешь,
И в рассвет, забыв меня, уйдешь.
3.05.07

----------


## Nika1408

***
Я устал кричать в бесконечность,
И от боли не спрячусь я вовсе,
Впереди меня адова вечность, 
И меня убивает любовью…

И душа по крупице сгорает,
Не потушит ее даже море,
Жизнь по капле из вен вытекает,
Я несу с собой только лишь горе…

И тебя я задел своим чувством,
Словно пламенем адским горящим,
Я прошу, ты не думай о грустном,
Не хочу тебя видеть скорбящим.

Я останусь с тобою навеки,
Как фантом, как нечеткий рисунок,
Я твои целовать буду веки,
Когда будешь ты спать как ребенок.

Обо мне ты не вспомнишь когда-то,
Не обнимешь меня крепко-крепко…
И затихнет спокойно соната…
И в груди стук становится редким…
15.08.06

----------


## Nika1408

Ave, Marina!*
Как жаль, что вы, увы, больны не мной,
А я, увы, давно больна не вами.
На перекрестках, гулкой мостовой
Мы с вами не встречаемся ночами.

И ангелы над нами не поют,
Их аллилуйя не для нас с тобою.
Мы две души, которые уснут,
Не насладившись негою покоя.

И лес могилой будет нам с тобой,
Он ото всех укроет наши души…
Как жаль, что болен ты уже не мной,
А я… о чувствах промолчу я лучше…
12.08.06

*Приветствую, Марина!
Стихотворение писалось под впечатлением от в сотый раз прочтенного «Мне нравится, что вы больны не мной» Марины Ивановны Цветаевой. Вечная ей память…

----------


## Mazaykina

*Nika1408*,
Почему так тему назвал???? Это несправедливо! Стихи мне понравились, правда!  :Aga:   :Ok:  
Темку трэба переименоваааать!

----------


## Aktrisa777

мне тоже понравилось, даже очень :flower:  
действительно, переименуй тему :Aga:

----------


## Nika1408

*Mazaykina*, спасибо большое!!! =))

*Aktrisa777*, спасибо =))))))))))

А теперь общее: а вы уверены, что я могу темы переименовывать? ;)

----------


## Nika1408

«Сердце»
Недобитое и забытое,
Слабо бьющееся и открытое,
Робко жившее, говорившее,
И в стихах мечты воплотившее.
31.03.07.

***
«Сумасшествие»

Синий лес рыжеет красно 
                                на зеленом фоне звезд.
Ты пришел ко мне напрасно, 
                                 сердце ты мое унес.
Вижу прошлое я ясно, 
                                 в будущем не будет слез,
Но вот все-таки напрасно 
                                 сердце ты мое унес. 
22.04.05


«Ему»

Израненный ангел плачет
От горькой любви и от боли,
Сердце согрелось, значит,
По капле сочится воля.

Израненный ангел стонет,
От боли и от сомненья,
В безумном мире утонет
Он в океане волненья.

Израненный ангел рыдает
От боли терзающей душу,
Сердце нещадно пылает,
Любовь его сердце сушит…
14.08.06

----------


## Aktrisa777

> «Ему»
> 
> Израненный ангел плачет
> От горькой любви и от боли,
> Сердце согрелось, значит,
> По капле сочится воля.
> 
> Израненный ангел стонет,
> От боли и от сомненья,
> ...


вот это больше всего понравилось...
молодец :flower:

----------


## bobsan

> Израненный ангел рыдает
> От боли терзающей душу,
> Сердце нещадно пылает,
> Любовь его сердце сушит…



да супер !!!!
да все супер!!!!!

ТЕМКУ НЕ ПЕРЕИМЕНОВЫВАЙ!!!  ЭТО НЕ ОБЫЧНО!!!

----------


## Nika1408

*Aktrisa777*,спасибо =)) Ты меня сегодня засмущаешь!!! ;) Я зазнаюсь, у меня "звездочка" начнется и усё тогда... кранты!!!

*bobsan*,спасибо =))) Не буду переименовывать ;) Все равно не знаю, как ;)

Всё, я начал краснеть ;)

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Ты меня сегодня засмущаешь!!! ;) Я зазнаюсь, у меня "звездочка" начнется


что же я могу с собой поделать, раз мне нравится)))
а на счёт звёздной болезни, то это не страшно...
даже интересно с ней побороться...
вот я бы хотела через такое пройти, да она ко мне не приходит:tongue:

----------


## Nika1408

*Aktrisa777*, как я люблю часто говорить: "У звезд не бывает звездной болезни" :biggrin: 
Я когда со сцены за кулисы ухожу и меня начинают хвалить, то я тут же краснею и жутко смущаюсь  :Oj:  
Хотя иногда ловлю себя на мысли, что нужно немного с неба на землю опуститься =)

----------


## Aktrisa777

я перед всеми своими выступлениями сильно волнуюсь, переживаю нервничаю...
а когда ухожу за кулисы, то порой плачу и улыбаюсь одновременно, потому что знаю, что отдала зрителям частичку себя...
просто я ещё песни очень печальные пою...
проживаю их, пропускаю через себя...

----------


## Nika1408

*Aktrisa777*, хи! Я тоже пою грустные =) "Je t'aime" Фабиан, например. У меня там вообще в одном месте нчинают уголки губ скакать от эмоционального напряжения =)
Сейчас я уже не так волнуюсь, как раньше. А то бывало выйду на сцену, ноги дрожат, диафрагма тоже и е получается звук строить =(

----------


## Nika1408

***
(Посвящаю его моей мамочке)
«С…»

Сила рождается волей,
Страхи горят перед ней.
Сердце страдает от боли,
Словно в костре чародей.

Слов этих лживых не нужно,
Свободна я от тебя.
Сон мой ничто не тревожит,
Сильнее я день ото дня.
10.09.05г.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я зазнаюсь, у меня "звездочка" начнется и усё тогда... кранты!!!


И кто тут меня звал? :Vah:  
Нуу!!!!!!! Эмм!!!!!!! Ну!!!! Что сказать!!!!!!!!
Да ничего не скажу, кроме одного - СТИХИ СУПЕР!!!!!!!!!!!!
Надеюсь их будет больше!! :Aga:  :rolleyes:  :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Израненный ангел рыдает
> От боли терзающей душу,
> Сердце нещадно пылает,
> Любовь его сердце сушит…


Очень понравилось! Очень!!!!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

Тебя обниму, мой Ангел!
Сердца я дам кусочек!
Ну не могу я видеть,
Как ты страдаешь очень!

Кто же придумал это,
Чтоб от любви страдали?
Я не ищу ответа - 
Его мне нигде не дали!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

ОГО! Ничего себе - бездарность? КХМ... Я даже не знаю. Ну как можно так себя не любитьб и не уважать свои таланты??? ПРЕКРАСНЫЕ СТИХИ!!!! Чем чаще читаю форум, там сильнее разочаровываюсь в своём творчестве. Отличные стихи, будьте уверены, теперь я частый гость ВАШЕЙ странички!
С уважением, Джулия

----------


## Mazaykina

> Чем чаще читаю форум, там сильнее разочаровываюсь в своём творчестве.


Джулька, ты совсем не права! У каждого свой талант, каждый интересен по своему! И я счастлива, что могу познакомиться с творчеством всех вас, ребята!

----------


## bobsan

*Mazaykina*,

ой мудра.......
молодца!!!!!!

я действительно согласен!!!!!!!

----------


## Nika1408

*Звёздочка*, спасибо =)))) Стихов больше =) Просто висят они в другом месте =)

Твое стихотворение - просто замечательное!!!!! =)))))

*Котёнок Джу*, спасибо за похвалу =)) 
я себя люблю... иногда =))) Просто с детства вдолбили в голову, что я бездарность =) А может и сам постарался в убеждении себя =)
Любые стихи прекрасны, т.к. они выражение души автора. И, значит, если вы пишете, это уже хорошо, и ваши стихи тоже прекрасны =)

----------


## Nika1408

***
Под музыку японской речи
Я каждый день улыбкой провожаю,
И каждую секунду жду той встречи,
И каждую минуту умираю.

И каждый час становится как вечность,
И каждый миг течет как лава,
И пропадает слово «бесконечность»,
И забывается понятье «слава».

И ожиданье вызвано разлукой,
И память пропадает в дебрях ночи…
Пусть это все послужит мне наукой,
Не буду больше счастья всем пророчить!
22.02.07

----------


## Nika1408

"Без названия"

Мне бы только успеть,
Мне бы только увидеть
Журавлей стройный клин,
Что безумно любим
Был тобою вчера…
Помнишь след от пера?
Помнишь строки печали,
Что беззвучно нас звали
За собою туда,
Где синеет вода,
Где река океан наполняет…

Ты не помнишь уже?..
Ты за это прости…
Я тебя не хотел потревожить… 
28.01.07

----------


## Aktrisa777

> А то бывало выйду на сцену, ноги дрожат, диафрагма тоже


вот-вот! я когда только начала петь, так у меня микрофон в руках дрожал вместе с ногами, руками...
сейчас уже не так:smile:

----------


## Nika1408

*Aktrisa777*, микрофон - это отдельная песня =)))

----------


## Nika1408

***
Дорога в бесконечность дней уходит,
Тебя прекрасным утром повстречал на ней,
И я спросил: «Как человек свою любовь находит?»
А ты ушел туда, где миллион горит огней.

Я за тобой отправился на крыльях,
Я получил ответ на свой вопрос,
Мечты мои все становились былью,
И ветер все сомнению унес.

Твои глаза меня в беде спасали,
И губы мне шептали: «Встань»,
Когда враги нежданно наступали,
Чтобы забрать за жизнь с тобою дань.

И я сражался, крови не жалея,
Я потерять тебя не мог…
Светило, медленно алея,
Лучи бросало на восток.

И бой закончился внезапно,
Я победил, отвоевал,
Я стал сильнее многократно,
Ведь силу эту ты мне дал.
27.08.06

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> И бой закончился внезапно,
> Я победил, отвоевал,
> Я стал сильнее многократно,
> Ведь силу эту ты мне дал.


Супер!!!!!!!!!:rolleyes:  :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Света Х

> Прошу громко не кричать и яйца оставить при себе =)
> 
> ***
> Черные ногти, дым сигареты,
> Музыка, кофе, часы,
> Фразы бессмысленны, ночью согреты,
> Голос за дверью… не ты…
> 
> Полночь, окно и бездушие ветра,
> ...


Очень впечатляет этот стих, не смогла пройти мимо  :flower:

----------


## Nika1408

*Звёздочка*, спасибки =)))))))) 

*Света Х*, Спасибо. Это абсолютно не моя стилистика =))) Первый раз такое написал. Подруга сказала, что была в шоке, когда прочитала =)

----------


## Nika1408

***
Не отрекаются любя,
Как завещала нам Марина.
Не перестанет ждать тебя
Душа тоскующего мима.

Произносить не нужно слов,
Глазами выразить все можно,
В них миллионы нежных снов,
В них то, что никогда не ложно.

В глазах ты правду прочитай,
Узнай все тайны без остатка.
Без слов прошу: «Не проклинай…»
От поцелуя яд был сладким.

И сердца нет больше в груди,
Оно в твоих руках отныне,
В молитвах я шепчу: «Прости…
Прости за все меня, любимый».
10.03.07

Как все знают, стих «Не отрекаются любя» был написан Вероникой Тушновой, но первая строчка у меня ассоциируется с Мариной Ивановной. Мне кажется, что это было частью ее мироощущения, выраженного в стихах.

----------


## bobsan

БРАВО!!!! :Preved:  БРАВО!!!! :Preved:  БРАВО!!!! :Preved:  БРАВО!!!! :Preved:  БРАВО!!!! :Preved:  БРАВО!!!! :Preved:  БРАВО!!!! :Preved:  БРАВО!!!! :Preved:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Произносить не нужно слов,
> Глазами выразить все можно,
> В них миллионы нежных снов,
> В них то, что никогда не ложно.


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Mishel

*Nika1408*,
 Доброго Вам здравия! :Ok:  
Мне интересно было бы узнать о ваших вкусах в музыке и в поэзии (про Цветаеву тоже можно упомянуть).Можно в прозе :Aga:  
Я заинтригован - некоторые стихи от мужского лица,некоторые от другого.:smile: 
Творческих! :Pivo:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я заинтригован - некоторые стихи от мужского лица,некоторые от другого.


Странно, я думала мне это показалось))
Тоже стало очень интересно. Хотя, если я пишу тексты к песням, они у меня почему то для мужского исполнения, во всяком сллучае, больше, чем от женского имени. :Aga:  :rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> И сердца нет больше в груди,
> Оно в твоих руках отныне,
> В молитвах я шепчу: «Прости…
> Прости за все меня, любимый».
> 10.03.07


НАпример, очень понравился этот стих, и он от женского имени! :Ok:  :rolleyes:  :flower:

----------


## Nika1408

*bobsan*, спасибо =))) Я опять смущен =)))

*Звёздочка*,  :Oj:  

*Mishel*, в поэзии для меня только два великих поэта - Цветаева и Ахматова. Они ближе всего мне по мироощущению и эмоциям.
Из музыки это зарубежный поп (Дион, Фабиан, Кьяра, Шер, Анастейша), New Age - Enya, хоралы - Эра и Грегориан, инстументальная японская музыка, шотландская волынка, флейта и скрипка. Обожаю, когда играют на рояле красивую музыку.

*Mishel*,*Звёздочка*, нет, вы не ошиблись, у меня есть часть стихов от женского лица. Их два или три. Они написаны под впечатлением от стихов Цветаевой. Во всех остальных стихах лирический герой мужского пола =) Проверьте по окончаниям глаголов =)

----------


## Nika1408

*Звёздочка*, эммммм... тебя слово "любимый" навело на эти мысли?

----------


## Nika1408

Это случилось в апреле,
Где-то под рождество.
В парке стоял ели,
Их листья упали на дно.

Тебя я в том парке встретил,
Но слова сказать не смел.
Я новое чувство заметил – 
Мечтаний детских предел.

Прядь тенью спускалась на щеку,
Скрывая сияние глаз,
Смятенье забралось глубоко,
Мешая течению фраз.

Смотрел на меня ты с улыбкой,
А я, опустив глаза.
И грань оказалась зыбкой,
Сгорела она дотла.

Теперь наше счастие вечно:
Любовь крепче всех оков.
Его не потратим беспечно
На горы бессмысленных слов.
19.12.05 – 1.01.06

----------


## Nika1408

***
Увидел, понял, осознал,
Забыл, не помнил, не мечтал,
Нашел, влюбился, полюбил
И потерял... но не забыл.

Любил, и верил, и мечтал,
Писал, зачеркивал, сжигал,
Надеялся, но знал ответ:
"Прости, пожалуйста, но нет!"

Страдал, любил и вновь писал,
Не верил, помнил… забывал,
Но загорался вновь и вновь...
Такая вот к тебе любовь...
24.03.07

----------


## Nika1408

***
Забыть, не слышать, задохнуться,
Уйти, не видеть, не проснуться,
Не знать, не помнить, не мечтать,
Бежать, не быть и не страдать.

Закрыть, упасть и не подняться,
Пропасть, угаснуть, оборваться,
Любить… болеть и умирать,
Вздохнуть и разум потерять.

Уснуть, начать и вновь не видеть,
Не знать, не помнить, ненавидеть,
Не быть, забыть и не мечтать
И вновь, болея, умирать.
3.11.06

----------


## Nika1408

Кажется, не было этого

***
Я ничей, нет больше боли.
Я ничей, нет больше сна.
Я ничей, нет красной крови.
Я ничей, ничей до дна.

Я ничей, как в море остров,
Я ничей, как птиц полет,
Я ничей, как дома остов,
Я ничей, никто не ждет…

Я ничей, нет больше ветра,
Я ничей, нет больше слов,
Я ничей… всего два метра…
Стану я героем снов…
30.11.06

----------


## Frant

Отличные стихи!!! Мрачноватые, немного, но это - жизнь...

----------


## Nika1408

*Frant*, спасибо =))

----------


## Frant

"Сердце к сердцу не приковано,
Если хочешь - уходи!
Много счастья уготовано тем,
Кто волен на пути..."

Узнаёшь Анну Андреевну?  :Ok:

----------


## Nika1408

*Frant*, конечно, это одно из самых любимых ее произведений!!!!

----------


## Frant

Честно говоря, не думал, что встречу здесь человека, который увлекается Ахматовой... Все в основном на Блоке, Пастернаке, Есенине...
Хотя лично мне по душе больше женская лирика. Она более ранима...

----------


## Nika1408

*Frant*, да, и более эмоциональна =))

"То пятое время года,
Только его славословь.
Дыши последней свободой,
Оттого, что это - любовь.
Высоко небо взлетело,
Легки очертанья вещей,
И уже не празднует тело
Годовщину грусти своей"
1913г.

----------


## Nika1408

Я тут подумал, тема ведь не называется "Поэтическая бездарность" =) Поэтому вот вам отрывок мой =) Давно написал, но он все еще очень мне дорог.

***
Закат. Солнце почти село за горизонт, но все еще ярко освещает землю.
- Прощай…
- Почему?..
- Так нужно…
- Для кого…
- Я не знаю…
- Тогда почему?..
- Тебе не понять…
- Тогда объясни…
- Я не могу…
- Я тебя люблю…
- Я знаю…
- А ты?..
- И я…
- Тогда почему?..
- Сердце разрывается…
- Я тебя люблю…
- Прошу, не надо…
- Я тебя люблю…
- Перестань, все решено…
- Кем?..
- Больно…
- Я тебя люблю…
- Мне очень больно…
- Я тебя люблю…
- Прекрати, ничего не изменить…
- Я тебя люблю…
- Почему?..
- Ты самое дорогое, что у меня есть…
- Это правда?..
- Я тебя люблю …
- Я знаю…
- Останься…
- Не могу…
- Если ты уйдешь, я умру…
- Я знаю…
- Останься…
- Отпусти…
- Не могу…
- Почему?..
- Я тебя люблю…
- Тогда отпусти…
- Уходи…
- Я тебя люблю…
- Останься…
- Я вернусь…
- Не вернешься…
- Я буду помнить…
- Не будешь…
- Я буду любить…
- Забудешь…
- Умру…
- Я раньше…
- Не говори так…
- Я люблю тебя…
- Шипы боли пронзают душу…
- Мне больнее…
- Я люблю тебя…
- Тогда не оставляй…
- Не оставлю…
Их сердца остановились одновременно, но души навечно были вместе.
***

----------


## Nika1408

Немного стихов романтика-трагика =)

***
Душа рвалась из тела
На волю,  в небеса,
Она любви хотела,
Но не желала зла.

Она была в оковах,
В оковах волшебства,
И сотнями уколов
Гонима из тепла

Во хлад ночи безлунной,
В объятия теней.
Казалась жизнь безумной.
Она была ничьей.

Ее никто не помнил,
Ее никто не ждал,
Душа была в агонии,
Дух ангельский страдал.

Но вот с рассветом ясным
Пришел к Душе покой.
И боль была напрасной.
Она ушла домой.

А в этом мире сером 
Остался тот сосуд,
В котором Дух ютился,
Которого не ждут.
14.05.06

----------


## Frant

"Льдины бьются о скалы, звеня,
Небеса безнадёжно бледны...
Ах, за что ты караешь меня?!
Я не вижу моей вины..."
Это, как ты понимаешь, наша бесценная Ахматова.

А вот тематика души-духа сродни тематике М.Цветаевой, с её печальными "бессонницами". Хорошо, конечно, даже не берусь судить тебя, ведь все те, кто оценивает, не более, чем обыватели, а творчество - превыше всяких мирских иллюзий.

Интересует нечто другое.
Мне сказали как-то, что о грустном писать легче, чем о радостном.
Ты можешь??

----------


## Nika1408

*Frant*, писать о радостном? Ммм, счас поищу =)

Ну, вот не грустное =)

***
Это случилось в апреле,
Где-то под рождество.
В парке стоял ели,
Их листья упали на дно.

Тебя я в том парке встретил,
Но слова сказать не смел.
Я новое чувство заметил – 
Мечтаний детских предел.

Прядь тенью спускалась на щеку,
Скрывая сияние глаз,
Смятенье забралось глубоко,
Мешая течению фраз.

Смотрел на меня ты с улыбкой,
А я, опустив глаза.
И грань оказалась зыбкой,
Сгорела она дотла.

Теперь наше счастие вечно:
Любовь крепче всех оков.
Его не потратим беспечно
На горы бессмысленных слов.
19.12.05 – 1.01.06

----------


## Nika1408

Вот тоже не самое грустное =)

Хотя, конечно, я больше люблю те, в которых вся моя грусть "хранится". Когда мне было тяжело, я всё выразил на бумаге и мне стало легче.

***
Солнце всходит над горами
Под неслышный шепот звезд.
Мир, усыпанный цветами,
Пребывает в дымке грез.

Музыка далекой рощи
Наполняет этот мир,
И душа моя стремится
На веселый, звонкий пир.

Жизнь кружится в диком танце,
Проживи ее сполна,
И с восходом лучезарным
Вся печаль сгорит до тла.
10.05.05 – 5.09.05.

----------


## Frant

Сразу чувствуется, что ты поклонник Ахматовой. Такой своеобразный нео-акмеист. Даже некоторые выражения идентичны ахматовским.

Знаешь, вот читаю твои стихи, и кажется, что тебе очень больно, тебя кто-то обидел. Впринципе, муза  приходит тогда, когда грустно, одиноко, пусто на душе. Это закономерность. Лично я, если мараю бумагу, то в основном - чувствами. Я не пейзажист слова, скажем так.
Но откуда такая закономерность: когда нам плохо - мы идём и пишем?

Скажи, ты не пробовал публиковаться?:wink:

----------


## Nika1408

*Frant*, ой, это лучшая похвала - сравнение с Ахматовой. =)))) Спасибо =)))

Конечно больно =)) Раньше было больнее, раньше людям больше верил и сердце открывал =) А в нашем мире такого делать нельзя =) Ну да ничего, как я люблю говорить: "Все, что нас не убивает, делает только сильнее".

Радость не наталкивает человека обратить взор внутрь, радость - это экстраверсивное чувство, им хочется поделиться с окружающими. Боль, горе, страдане - наталкивают на интроверсию, самокопание, самопогружение.
Мои стихи - это тоже чувства, точнее, это теже чувства, что и внутри. Слова просто складываются в строки, строки в катрены. Я не пишу стихи, я их записываю =)

Публиковаться? Нет. На это нужно много денег =( Я только в инете вывешиваю стихи на Стихи.ру. =)

----------


## Frant

А ты попробуй! Ведь есть какие-то областные ДК и т.п.!
Я в своё время даже умудрился столицу покорить, став лауреатом одной из наминаций в конкурсе молодых поэтов. Хотя раньше тоже думал: это невозможно. Всё возможно!
Конечно, проблематично опубликовать авторский дебютный сборник, но вот сборник юных поэтов - гораздо проще...
Я верю мечтам. Они сбываются...

Я мечтал с тобою в тиши.
Мы мечтали о солнце и снеге.
Ты меня попросил: " Напиши,
О прекрасном заморском бреге..." :smile:

----------


## Frant

_Посвящается новообретённому виртуальному  другу …_
*Поэтам*

В облаках невесомых фантазий
Ты летаешь, кружишь и паришь.
Ты не ждёшь неизвестных оказий,
Ты летаешь, ты снова летишь!

День за днём мотыльком порхаешь
Сквозь сплетенье причудливых слов.
Ты преграды речи ломаешь,
И тебе я сказать готов:

Ты – поэт, ты душа неземная,
Ты романтик влюблённый, как небо!
Об одном лишь тебя умоляю:
Никогда не смотри на землю.

На земле, друг мой, много горя.
Много бед, много боли и слёз.
В этом мире нас будет двое;
Этим миром правит мороз…

Улыбнись. Ты достоин счастья!
Не печалься – тебе не к лицу.
Будет много новых и разных,
Разноцветных солнц по утру…





_
22 мая 2007_

----------


## Nika1408

*Frant*, ну, может когда-нибудь и опубликуюсь =) Рановато еще =)

А СТИХОТВОРЕНИЕ ПРОСТО СУПЕР!!!!!! БРАВО!!!!!! Мне очень-очень приятно!!!!!

----------


## Алимова Зина

:Aga:  - я новенький)....че делать?

----------


## Nika1408

*Алимова Зина*, это вот вы классно сделали, что зашли в авторскую тему и решили об этом спросить ;)

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка, эммммм... тебя слово "любимый" навело на эти мысли?


Именно так! Очень красивый стих, от женского имени.




> Ее никто не помнил,
> Ее никто не ждал,
> Душа была в агонии,
> Дух ангельский страдал.
> 
> Но вот с рассветом ясным
> Пришел к Душе покой.
> И боль была напрасной.
> Она ушла домой.
> ...


Ну блин!!!! Мурашки по коже! Даже представила себе это. Молодец!!!:smile:  :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Frant

*Nika1408*,
 Ты молодец! И стихи я посвящаю, как говорится, по заслугам.:rolleyes:

----------


## Nika1408

*Звёздочка*, мммм... как бы тебе сказать... не от женского он имени =)
Спасибо за похвалу =))))


*Frant*, СПАСИБО!!!!!! =)))


Все, теперь я опять сижу красный и смущенный!!!!

----------


## Nika1408

***
Хлад ночи темной меня окутал,
Глаза не видят ничего.
Зачем мои ты планы спутал?
Зачем ты предал не за что?

Зачем меня ты отдал ночи?
Зачем от света отвернул?
Зачем ты план исполнил точно?
Зачем меня ты обманул?

Зачем молчишь ты, как предатель?
Зачем твои глаза, как сталь?
Зачем ты здесь, о, мой каратель?
Скажи, тебе меня не жаль?

Ты видел все, что в жизни было:
Как я страдал, как кровь текла,
Как за мгновенье все остыло:
Любовь, и разум, и душа.
11.06.06

----------


## мусяня

*Nika1408*,
 Спасибо за ваше творчество,мне очень понравились стихи,ОЧЕНЬ! :Ok:  
Но вот как ни странно,а очень многие по стилю,по "картинам"(смыслу),
--------------------------
Увидел, понял, осознал,
Забыл, не помнил, не мечтал,
Нашел, влюбился, полюбил
И потерял... но не забыл.

---------------------------
вот ,например,( очень хороший стих)-напомнил мне не Ахматову,а Э.Асадова.Ахматова тоже имеет место быть,безуслово,но и Асадов здесь так же присутствует :Aga:   :Aga:   :Ok:   :Ok:  :smile:

----------


## Nika1408

*мусяня*, спасибо за похвалу =)) Очень приятно =)))
Правда, Асадова, к моему стыду, не читал =(

----------


## Nika1408

Опять поэт-трагик:


***
Глаза шоколадного цвета
Пленили своею красой,
Напомнили жаркое лето
И отняли сон и покой.

И губы их нежно ласкают,
И сердце бежит из груди,
И звезды одни понимают
Все в мире подлунном. Прости…

Я чувства убью без остатка,
Тебя не затронут они.
И будет любовь моя краткой…
Я вижу чрез окна огни…

Мгновенье…И стук затихает…
И холодно в мире теперь…
И кровь по бордюру стекает…
И нет меня больше, поверь…
11.08.06

----------


## Nika1408

Люблю я анафоры =))

Rette mich!
Спаси меня из бездны ночи,
Спаси от призрачных огней,
Спаси от знаков, линий, точек,
Спаси, ведь я давно ничей.

Спаси…но ты меня не слышишь,
Спаси…но ты опять уйдешь,
Я не услышу, как ты дышишь…
Как жаль, меня ты не спасешь…
22.11.06

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Правда, Асадова, к моему стыду, не читал =(


Обалденные стихи писал!!! Я очень люблю его творчество.
Вот однин из его стихов.:rolleyes: 

Эдуард Асадов
Девушка и лесовик.

На старой осине в глуши лесной
Жил леший, глазастый и волосатый.
Для лешего был он ещё молодой - 
Лет триста, не больше. Совсем незлой,
Задумчивый, тихий и неженатый.

Однажды у Чёрных болот, в лощине,
Увидел он девушку над ручьём - 
Красивую, с полной грибной корзиной
И в ярком платьице городском.

Видать, заблудилась. Стоит и плачет.
И леший вдруг словно затосковал....
Ну как её выручить? Вот задача!
Он спрыгнул с сучка и, уже не прячась,
Склонился над девушкой и сказал:

- Не плачь! Ты меня красотой смутила.
Ты - радость! И я тебе помогу!-
Девушка вздрогнула, отскочила,
Но вслушалась в речи и вдруг решила:
" Ладно. Успею ещё! Убегу!"

А тот протянул ей в косматых лапах
Букет из фиалок и хризантем.
И так был прекрасен их свежий запах,
Что страх у девчёнки пропал совсем....

Свиданья у девушки в жизни были.
Но если по-честному говорить,
То, в общем, ей редко цветы дарилил
И радостей мало преподносили,
Больше надеялись получить.

А леший промолвил: - Таких обаятельных
Глаз я нигде ещё не встречал!
И дальше, смутив уже окончательно,
Тихо ей руку поцеловал.

Из мха и соломки он сплёл ей шляпу.
Был ласков, приветливо улыбался.
И хоть и не руки имел, а лапы, 
Но даже"облапить" и не пытался.

Донёс ей грибы, через лес провожая,
В трудных местах впереди идя,
Каждую веточкку отгибая, 
Каждую ямочку обходя.

Прощаясь у вырубки обгоревшей,
Он грустно потупился, пряча вздох.
А та вдруг подумала:"Леший, леший,
А вроде, пожалуй, не так уж плох!"

И, пряча смущенье в букет, красавица
Вдруг тихо промолвила на ходу:
- Мне лес этот знаете, очень нравится,
Наверно, я завтра опять приду!

Мужчины, встревожтесь! Ну кто ж не знает, 
Что женщина, с нежной своей душой,
Сто тысяч грехов нам прости порой,
Простит, может, даже ночной разбой!
Но вот невнимания не прощает.....

Вернёмся же к рыцарству в добрый час
И к ласке, которую мы забыли,
Чтоб милые наши порой от нас
Не начали бегать к нечистой силе!

1973 г

----------


## Nika1408

*Звёздочка*,
Классно =))))

----------


## Frant

_Это скромное стихотворение навеяно творчеством Niki 1408, и, более того, в нём я попытался обрисовать размытые контуры сущности поэта-трагика._
Сизые пушистые крылья,
Синие огромные глаза,
Вам хотелось оказаться милым,
Но немилостива неба полоса.
И немилостивы очи дорогие,
Холодны, прозрачны и чисты.
Лучше б вы не знали их такими,
Лучше бы не знали вы...



_24 мая 2007_

----------


## Nika1408

*Frant*, аааа, kawai desu!!!!!!! =))))

----------


## Silver_Eule

Срочно переименовывайте тему!!
Стихи хорошие, мне особенно понравилось




> Под музыку японской речи
> Я каждый день улыбкой провожаю,
> И каждую секунду жду той встречи,
> И каждую минуту умираю.
> 
> И каждый час становится как вечность,
> И каждый миг течет как лава,
> И пропадает слово «бесконечность»,
> И забывается понятье «слава».
> ...


зря Вы про себя так, после прочтения стихов захотелось себя бездарностью обозвать:confused:

----------


## Nika1408

*Silver_Eule*, можно на "ты" =)

Спасибо большое =))))))))
 А себя бездарностью называть не надо =))))))) У всех разные вкусы, для кото-то мои стихи - верх бездарности =)))

----------


## Frant

Ну, привет! Чем порадуешь?:smile:

----------


## Nika1408

*Frant*, да нечем в общем-то =(((  Сессия начинается =(((

----------


## Nika1408

***
Погибну на костре. Нельзя исправить.
Короткой будет жизнь моя.
Я заплачу за то, что отказался славить
Богов, которые не для меня.

Поленья все трещат, и дым уходит в небо,
И боль прошла, и холодно теперь.
Им дух сломить мятежный не под силу,
Я за собой оставлю незакрытой дверь.
14.10.05

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Погибну на костре. Нельзя исправить.
> Короткой будет жизнь моя.
> Я заплачу за то, что отказался славить
> Богов, которые не для меня.
> 
> Поленья все трещат, и дым уходит в небо,
> И боль прошла, и холодно теперь.
> Им дух сломить мятежный не под силу,
> Я за собой оставлю незакрытой дверь.


Слов нет!!!!!!! Ах, какой же ты молодец!
Сама бунтарка, по жизни, и себе подобных обожаю!!!!!!!!!!
Просто СУПЕР!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Aga:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Nika1408

*Звёздочка*, ай, спасибо =))) 
Как сказала одна моя подруга: "Никита, тебе не дает покоя дух революции".=)))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка, ай, спасибо =))) 
> Как сказала одна моя подруга: "Никита, тебе не дает покоя дух революции".=)))


Значит Никита, мы с тобой "РеволюционЭры!" :Aga:  :biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Nika1408

*Звёздочка*, я отвечаю за восточный фронт революции, а ты за западный!!! =)))
Революцию в массы =)))))))

----------


## Nika1408

***
Я сцеловываю слезы 
На твоих родных щеках.
Вспоминаю все те грезы,
Что рождал ночами страх.

Глаз твоих уже не вижу,
И дыханья больше нет.
Жизнь свою я ненавижу,
Без тебя в ней столько бед.

Не услышу больше смеха,
И сиянье серых глаз
Для меня погасло. Эхо
Вечно молчных сердца фраз.

Не хочу, чтоб билось сердце,
Боль рождает корень зла.
В крике – сотни мегагерцев,
Пусть сведут меня с ума.

Может, забытье поможет,
Мне от жизни убежать.
Жало памяти тревожит,
Дух мой вновь начнет страдать.

Разум потерять желаю,
Чтоб в больничной тишине,
Средь таких же обделенных,
Все забыли обо мне.

Смерть моя придет нежданно,
Но приму ее легко.
И к тебе отправлюсь рано,
Дух умчится далеко.
27.11.05.

----------


## Nika1408

Не помню, было или нет =(

***
Расставанье – это боль,
(В душу – сто кинжалов)
Словно дьявольский огонь,
Как рушенье планов.

Сердце рвется на куски,
Дух во тьме страдает.
Кровь бежит из вен руки,
Жизнь с ней вытекает.

Из последних сил вздохнув, 
Имя повторяешь.
Обессилев и уснув, 
Землю покидаешь.
22/01/06

----------


## Nika1408

Это стихотворение о двух вечерах – самом счастливом и самом ужасном за всю мою жизнь. А еще о человека, который стал частью меня, но, к сожалению, я не стал частью его.

 «Два вечера»

Когда я тебя увидел
И с мыслями смог совладать,
Я новое чувство заметил,
О нем я не смел и мечтать.

Ты мне улыбнулся смущенно,
Сказал, что сейчас на душе,
Я звукам внимал увлеченно,
И жизнь отдавал тебе.

И сердце бешено билось,
Земля уходила прочь,
И все в этот миг решилось,
Сомнения сгинули в ночь.

Губами хотел прикоснуться
К твоим прекрасным губам.
Я долго не мог улыбнуться,
Ты эту способность мне дал.

Обнять я тебя не решался,
Боялся казаться пустым.
За вечер не раз ты смущался.
Минуты ушли, словно дым…

И время пришло нам расстаться.
По-зимнему грустно в душе,
С тобой я хотел остаться,
Но ты укатил по шоссе.

И я улыбался от счастья,
Что рядом побыл с тобой…
И не было знаков ненастья
И радовал миг любой.

Но радость продлилась недолго,
И боль ее пост заняла.
Тебя полюбил только-только,
А счастье сгорело дотла.

Я помню слова и твой голос,
И мерзкое чувство в душе,
И сотни ужасных уколов
За миг оказались во мне.


И силы все разом исчезли,
Что даже дышать не мог, 
И страшные мысли полезли…
Меня ты оставил, мой Бог.

И сердце страдало от боли,
И дрожь содрогала всего,
И слезы стояли в горле
Не в силах потечь на лицо.

Мечты за секунду разбились
И канули в небытие.
Со мною Любовь простилась,
Слова подобрав не те.

И глядя на город сонный,
Тебя вспоминаю я.
Я все такой же влюбленный
И любящий только тебя.
23.06.07

----------


## bobsan

> Не услышу больше смеха,
> И сиянье серых глаз
> Для меня погасло. Эхо
> Вечно молчных сердца фраз.


вот это не совсем понгятно...





> «Два вечера»


а вот это понравилось!!!!!

----------


## Nika1408

*bobsan*, что именно не понятно?
Любимый лирического героя умирает.
"Эхо вечно молчных сердца фраз" - это окказиональный оборот =) Это эхо стука сердца =)

Спасибо =)

----------


## Nika1408

***
Ты для меня стал смыслом жизни,
Я только для тебя дышал,
Я забывал про все болезни,
И духом каждый миг крепчал.

Я только для тебя смеялся,
И улыбался для тебя.
Воспоминаньем ты остался,
Я буду жить, тебя любя.
22.06.07

----------


## Van der Graaf

ч0т не понял, здесь что, про однополую любовь?

----------


## Nika1408

*Van der Graaf*, ага

----------


## Nika1408

***
Я тобой заболел внезапно,
Я в зависимость впал от боли,
Я себе повторял многократно,
Что не хочешь ты быть со мною.

Но в молитвах к тебе взываю,
Прикоснуться боюсь руками,
Я во сне к тебе прилетаю,
Словно ангел, взмахнувший крылами.

И тебя обнимаю я нежно,
Чтобы сна не нарушить покоя,
И любовь – океан безбрежный,
Позволяет мне быть с тобою.
26.06.07

----------


## Nika1408

***
Я как волк-одиночка на воле:
Не привязан, озлоблен, разбит,
Мое тело страдает от боли,
А душа о Любви говорит.

На рассвете бегу я к закату,
А с закатом бегу на рассвет,
Я стараюсь исчезнуть куда-то,
Чтобы только не слышать ответ.

Я стараюсь пропасть и разбиться,
Утонуть, отравиться, сгореть,
Чтобы больше в тебя не влюбиться,
Чтоб в глаза твои не смотреть.

Ты находишь меня ежечасно,
И в глазах тону я твоих,
Все старания были напрасны,
И Любовь возрождается в миг.
4.07.07

----------


## Великая Артистка

> ***
> Я стараюсь пропасть и разбиться,
> Утонуть, отравиться, сгореть,
> Чтобы больше в тебя не влюбиться,
> Чтоб в глаза твои не смотреть.


_может лучше:_
Я стараюсь пропасть и разбиться,
Утонуть, отравиться, сгореть,
Чтобы больше в тебя не влюбиться,
Чтоб в глаза твои не *посмотреть*.

_хотя это моё субъективное мнение....._

*На самом деле ты просто МОЛОДЕЦ! Даже слов нет.....Сейчас же убери из названия темы "Бездарность"!!!*

Желаю творческого роста и только успехов!!!! :flower:  

жду тебя к себе в гости)))))

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> ***
> Я как волк-одиночка на воле:
> Не привязан, озлоблен, разбит,
> Мое тело страдает от боли,
> А душа о Любви говорит.
> 
> На рассвете бегу я к закату,
> А с закатом бегу на рассвет,
> Я стараюсь исчезнуть куда-то,
> ...


Привет. Замечательный стих. прям покорил меня :) Грустно с одной стороны, с надеждами - с другой. Ты - романтик ведь, верно? Вообще молодца! Приятно тебя читать, очень! :Oj:

----------


## Nika1408

*Великая Артистка*, тогда ритм нарушается =) том получается плюс один слог и ритмически эта строка будет выбиваться =)
Спасибо за похвалу =) А тему я менять не буду =) Путь будет так =)
Спасибо за приглашение, обязательно загляну =)))

*Котёнок Джу*, спасибо большое ))))))))))))))) Да, романтик =)

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Nika1408*,
 очень может быть...но когда я читала у меня именно эта строка выбивалась и не хватало слога....=)

*Удачи и процветания!!!*  :flower:

----------


## Nika1408

Ой, блин, пришлось вспомнить курс стихосложения из универа. Вот схема строфы (О - безударный слог, _ - ударный)

ОО_ ОО_ ОО_ О
ОО_ ОО_ ОО_
ОО_ ОО_ ОО_ О
ОО_ О_   ОО_

Действительно, в последней строфе нет одного слога безударного, но если поставить "по", то ритмическая стуктура нарушится и получится такая хрень:
ОО_ О_О ОО_

Вот =) В общем, "по" там не нужно =)

----------


## Великая Артистка

*Nika1408*,
 не будем разводить споры....
Я в физ-мат-информе учусь и от стихосложения далека)))
Просто, наверное, я немного не так прочитала тот столбец))))

----------


## Nika1408

*Великая Артистка*, ага =) А я вот на филолога =)

Может быть =)

----------


## Настя

Почему же бездарность?? Все замечательно, мне понравилось. Так держать!

ЖДу в гости

----------


## Nika1408

*Настя*, спасибо =)) обязательно загляну =)

----------


## Nika1408

"Время Д..."

Дороги не видно от боли,
Ее ты мне в сердце воткнул,
Ночами страдаю любовью,
И словно с отравленной кровью,
Смертельными снами уснул.
12.07.07

----------


## Nika1408

Не такой как все,
Не от мира сего,
Сумасшедший немного
И не ждет ничего.
(с) Nika

----------


## Nika1408

Жизнь тебе отдаю. Веришь?
Можешь с ней делать что хочешь. Честно.
Мне без тебя не жить. Знаешь?
Я без тебя не могу. Правда.
19.07.07

- Жизнь тебе отдаю. Веришь?
Можешь с ней делать что хочешь. 
-Честно?
- Мне без тебя не жить. Знаешь?
Я без тебя не могу. 
- Правда?
19.07.07


"Одни и теже слова могут иметь разный смысл, если расположить их по-иному" (с) Nika

----------


## Nika1408

***
Забыть, простить и все понять,
Не отрекаясь потерять, 
Не помнить, бросить, пережить,
И не болея разлюбить.
2.08.07

----------


## bobsan

> ***
> Забыть, простить и все понять,
> Не отрекаясь потерять, 
> Не помнить, бросить, пережить,
> И не болея разлюбить.


здорово!!!

----------


## Nika1408

*bobsan*, спасибо =)))

----------


## Nika1408

«Ангелы»

Бывает на свете несчастье – 
Ангелы на землю падают.
Не от природы ненастья – 
Крылья их больше не радуют.

Ангелов крылья изломаны – 
Кровь течет из ран.
Жизни Ангелов сломаны – 
Их жизни теперь обман.

Земля для Ангелов чУжда – 
Их дом – небесная высь…
Для Ангелов небо нужно,
Чтоб Ангелов песни лились.

И Ангелы смерти просят – 
Чтоб боль изгнать из души.
Их души на небо возносят,
Их боли небо лишит.
6.09.07

----------


## Nika1408

***
Сгорая в пламени костра,
Не вымолвлю ни слова, слышишь?
Душа от раны чуть жива,
Её едят сомненья-мыши.

Страх-коршун выклевал глаза,
Нож-боль терзает мое тело,
И по щеке бежит слеза,
И мир окрасит черно-белым.

Змея-предательство убьет
Голубку-сердце постепенно.
И что наделал не поймет
Тот, кто мне яд доставил в вены.
13.09.07

----------


## Nika1408

***
Фальшивость мыслей, действий, фраз,
Фальшивость выводов, суждений - 
Я это все встречал не раз.
Чтоб очернить, не нужен гений.

Фальшивость взглядов, масок, слов,
А что ужаснее – и чувства.
Сегодня человек готов
Убийство превратить в искусство.

Мир пал в позоре и стыде,
Мораль давно была забыта,
И сердце чистое нигде
Не скрыть от губящего быта.
19.09.2007

----------


## Paolina

Очень талантливые у Вас стихи. Очень.

----------


## Капля

Приятно и душевно :). Вы умничка!

----------


## Nika1408

*Paolina*, спасибо большое =))))

*Капля*, спасибо =))))))))) :Oj:

----------


## Nika1408

***
Сквозь мысли, пространство и время,
Мой голос звучит из земли,
Как будто какое-то бремя
Со мною туда занесли.

И временем съедены кости,
И в прах обратился мой склеп,
Сюда не придут ко мне гости,
Их нет уже тысячу лет.

И я стал частицей вселенной,
И время не властно теперь,
Мой голос еще сокровенней
Тебя позовет через дверь.

Откроешь… но будет там пусто…
Закроешь… опять позову…
Мой голос -  эссенцию чувства - 
Я силою воли порву…
16.10.07

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Сквозь мысли, пространство и время,
> Мой голос звучит из земли,
> Как будто какое-то бремя
> Со мною туда занесли.
> 
> И временем съедены кости,
> И в прах обратился мой склеп,
> Сюда не придут ко мне гости,
> Их нет уже тысячу лет.
> ...


Как я тебя понимаю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Супер! Все стихи СУПЕР!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Nika1408

*Звёздочка*,
Спасибки, Солнц!  :Oj:

----------


## Nika1408

Если я рву, то рву навсегда,
Жизнь, отношения, связи, года,
И надо мною не властна судьба,
Не изменю я свой путь никогда.

Путь через тернии на запад земли,
Где мое тело враги погребли.
Солнце мне смело сияет вдали
Красною кровью полночной зари.

Шаг еле слышный и эхо звучит,
Сердце в груди, словно дятел стучит,
Мысли отброшены, чувства горят,
Месть и вражда их иметь не велят.

Голос из недр уснувшей души,
Словно мой друг в этой адской тиши,
В этой неведомой Богу глуши,
Криком исходит: «Любимый, дыши!»

И затихает в груди моей стук,
И надо мною пять сотен рук,
Я засыпаю под траурный звук,
Нет для меня теперь жизненных мук.

Я как фантом вне границ временных,
Не замечаю событий земных,
Нет у меня теперь больше родных,
Я как поэтом потерянный стих.
18.10.07

----------


## Nika1408

Итак, стихотворение-ирония =)

***
Я теряю людей как монеты,
Я из дома бегу ровно в полночь,
Я не стану кричать с хрипом «Где ты?!?»,
И меня ты запомнишь как сволочь.

Я тебя истерзаю морально,
Разотру в порошок и развею,
Уничтожу тебя не банально,
И болтаться оставлю на рее.

Растопчу твое сердце живое,
И слезами умыться заставлю,
Я припомню тебе все былое,
В преисподнюю тело отправлю.

Ты застонешь от боли истошно,
О прощенье запросишь упрямо,
И от слабости мне твоей тошно.
Ты одумалось, солнце, не рано?

……………………………………..
Это все с тобой будет однажды,
При несмелой попытке измены.
Я советую: взвесь ты все дважды…
Не хочу тобой выпачкать стены…
28.10.07.

----------


## Nika1408

***
Сторонись меня неумело,
Сторонись меня ночами,
Коридоры минуй несмело,
Мое имя страшнее печали.

Я тебя унесу за звезды,
Где не встанет больше солнце,
И не высушит твои слезы,
Не растопит иней в оконце.

Мрак и холод тебя закружат
В танце смерти, тоски и грусти.
Это все только мне лишь служит,
Это все тебя не отпустит.

Без улыбок жизнь засохнет,
Без любви опустятся руки,
Без шептания ухо оглохнет,
И пронзят тебя адские муки.
30.10.07

----------


## krumuz

*Nika1408*,
А Вы скромница или просто схитрили на счёт бездарности. Браво! :flower:  Но надо работать....

----------


## bobsan

> Браво!


ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСЬ!!!
все что я прочел , в том числе из последнего, 
СУПЕР!!!!!




> Но надо работать


ТОЧНО, ПИШИ ЕЩЕ БОЛЬШЕ! И не изменяй себе!

----------


## Nika1408

> *Nika1408*,
> А Вы скромница или просто схитрили на счёт бездарности. Браво! Но надо работать....



Я скромник ;) Спасибо =)

----------


## Nika1408

*bobsan*,
 :Oj:  спасибо =) Смутил  :Aga:

----------


## пятачок

Ну,здравствуйте,Nika!
Мы с вами коллеги,
Да мало того - мы живем по соседству!
Единственно, что разделяет нас - время:
У нас не могло быть совместного детства.
Но это ли повод избегнуть общенья,
Не благодарить, наслаждаясь стихами?
У нас тут все - гении стихосложенья,
Но вы молодец! Восхищаюсь. Я с вами.

:))) Отдельное спасибо за грамотность речи, это такая редкость сейчас! Даже для филологов.

----------


## Nika1408

*пятачок*,
 Спасибо большое. Мне очень притяно видеть такой отзыв. =) 
А где живете? =)

P.S.: Иногда я делаю ошибки, т.к. печатаю быстро, поэтому прошу прощения.

----------


## Nika1408

***
Меня трудно найти, 
Но легко потерять.
Невозможно любить,
Можно только держать.

Я с закатом приду
И уйду на рассвете,
Я тебя украду,
Позабыв о завете.

Ты меня не узнаешь,
Ты меня не запомнишь,
Ты меня потеряешь,
Но уж точно не сломишь.

Не успев обрести,
Ты меня упускаешь,
И, наверно, забыл, 
Что с огнем ты играешь.

Мы не встретимся больше,
Таков закон.
Я исчезну с ночью,
Как сладкий сон.
27.12.07

----------


## Nika1408

Больно не будет, только чуть-чуть,
Капля свинца пронзит мою грудь,
Сердце застынет, стон на устах.
Даже при смерти минуй меня страх!
30.12.07

----------


## Nika1408

***
Я изгой в этой жизни запутанной,
Я брожу, словно призрак, в толпе,
Снами, будто бы дымкой, укутанный,
Я тебя не встречаю нигде.

Ты мне точно приснился однажды,
Там был сад и ручей, и Луна…
Только знаешь… во сне ты остался…
Я не встречу тебя никогда…
01.02.08

----------


## PAN

> Я скромник


...:biggrin:  ...  :Ok:  

В твоих работах есть самое главное - романтика... Не растеряй с годами...

----------


## Nika1408

*PAN*,
Спасибо =)
Постараюсь =)))

----------


## Nika1408

***
Я научусь жить скоро без тебя,
Встречать рассветы, провожать закаты,
Мгновенья жизни искренне любя,
Не буду думать о возможной плате.

Я научусь жить скоро без тебя,
Без твоих глаз, улыбки, разговора.
И боль утраты все ж перетерпя,
Я без тебя смогу жить очень скоро.
06.02.08

----------


## Лев

> Я научусь жить скоро без тебя


Поменяй местами: "Я скоро научусь жить без тебя".
Смысловая концентрация - "Я научусь жить СКОРО...", скоро после Я
конценрирует более точно.

----------


## Nika1408

> Поменяй местами: "Я скоро научусь жить без тебя".
> Смысловая концентрация - "Я научусь жить СКОРО...", скоро после Я
> конценрирует более точно.


*Лев*,
Как вы думаете, филолог не знает о том, куда падает смысловое ударение?
Вы считаете, что я не догадываюсь о том, что слово, которое меняет свою обычную позицию, привлекает к себе внимание?
И вы полагаете, что я писал это стихотворение, не задумываясь над смыслом?

Так вот, вы ошибаетесь. ;) Я прекрасно понимаю, что в этой строке на себя обращает внимание именно "скоро", так как именно оно главное, а не слово "жить".

Или вы считаете, что жизнь без любимого человека - это жизнь?!?!

----------


## Nika1408

*Лев*,
И еще, на будущее: когда дело касается творчества другого человека - советую воздержаться от повелительного наклонения , т.к. вы не царь-император.

Фраза "Я поменяЛ БЫ местами: "Я скоро научусь жить без тебя", здесь была бы уместней. ;)

Всего хорошего =)

----------


## Лев

> Или вы считаете, что жизнь без любимого человека - это жизнь?!?!


Я ТАК не думаю.




> Как вы думаете, филолог не знает о том, куда падает смысловое ударение?


Филолог знает... но надо же предупреждать вначале



> вы не царь-император.


100% правы. Но скоро в контексте стиха именно обращает как БЫСТРО...
а выставленное творение на обозрение привлекает внимание не только интересным замыслом, но и некоторыми моментами, которые хочется исправить. Никто не отнимает у вас авторского права, никто не собирается быть ментором. В Вас глубоко сидят боль и обида, но это Ваше личное и за ним Вы не увидите доброжелательности незнакомого, разбирающего творения других и делающего для себя определённые выводы. 
Если пишете в стол - 
Никто не увидит.
А здесь, в уголке - кто-то прочёл,
И никто не хотел Вас обидеть.

----------


## Nika1408

*Лев*,
Вы думаете я не понимаю, что "скоро", поставленное таким образом, начинает склоняться к лексическому значению слова "быстро". Честное слово, не надо недооценивать мои умственные способности.
Согласитесь, что читатель, имеющий хотя бы зачатки ума, поймет, что "быстро" здесь смотрелось бы так же нелепо как и слово "асфальт" ;)

Я люблю менять местами слова, это часть моего стиля. Человек, это понявший, понимает и стихи и их смысл, а не старается их исправить. Это бесполезно. Тогда стих умирает. Он становится классической формой. Никаких отступлений от нормы. А я хочу, чтобы читатель задумался над тем, почему это слово так стоит и что оно из-за этого несет.

И кстати, вот такую критику я люблю, но не то, что было выше ;) Спасибо ;)

----------


## Лев

> Колючка


Строгое соответствие:smile:

----------


## Nika1408

*Лев*,
Знаю ;) Не зря же писал ;)

----------


## Nika1408

***
Я словно свеча потухаю
От этой немыслимой боли,
И крылья свои отрезаю,
Не нужно небесной мне воли.

А крылья забрызганы кровью,
И раны от крыльев болят,
Но ранит больнее любовью,
Любовь для Ангела – яд.
6.03.08

----------


## Лев

> Любовь для Ангела – яд.


???
Любовь земная? - может быть.
Любовь от Бога - согревает
И дарит силы, чтобы жить.
А яд любви - он сил лишает,
Но сладок, как не согрешить?

----------


## Nika1408

*Лев*,
И смерть сладка к закату жизни,
Когда страдать нет больше сил,
Когда мечтаешь лишь о тризне
И сердца ты не сохранил.

Яд сладок, только смерть приносит,
Мученья, боль идут за ним,
Любви яд тот лишь превозносит,
Кто небесами не храним.

----------


## Лев

*Nika1408*,
Строки стиха ТВОЕГО навевают,
Я лишь купаюсь в них - так и кропаю...

----------


## Nika1408

*Лев*,
Мои стихи - бассейн глубокий,
Будь осторожен - не тони, 
Ведь я пишу все эти строки
Не для того, чтоб умер ты ;)

----------


## Лев

*Nika1408*,
Манят меня стихов глубины,
Но робок я - неопытный пловец.
Такие строки - исполины,
Умру не я - стишку конец...

----------


## Nika1408

*Лев*,
в конце концов среди концов мы наконец найдем конец ;)

----------


## Лев

*Nika1408*,
 Таки да...

----------


## Nika1408

В разных жизнях меня не узнаешь,
И в словах разобраться не сможешь,
Обретя, ты тотчас потеряешь,
Потеряв, обретешь, но не то же.

Миллионам сомнений подвластный,
Никого не услышишь отныне,
Для себя самого ты опасный,
Для других ты опасней трясины.

Продавив в пустоту нереальность,
Погрузишься в былое и думы,
Из двух типов ты выберешь крайность
И иглою зашьешь себе губы.

В невозможности вымолвить слово,
В неуменье не слушаться правил,
Ты себя испытаешь собою,
Эту пытку себе ты составил.
26.04.08

----------


## Лев

*Nika1408*,
 Философично... :Pivo:

----------


## Nika1408

*Лев*, да ;)

----------


## Nika1408

«Шаман»

Кровь на руках да кинжал не дрожит,
Сердце спокойно ритм стучит,
Глаза отражают Луны теплый свет,
В этом мире души моей нет.

Спускаюсь по древу, ворота пройду,
Миную я реку по тонкому льду,
Колосья сорву в безымянных полях,
Ковыль потревожу в спокойных степях.

Здесь нет ни души, здесь никто не поет,
Здесь голоса звук вмиг на землю падет,
Здесь небо лазурное, нет здесь и туч,
А ветер-изгнанник силен и могуч.

Я вижу ручей, чей чистый поток,
Уносит с собою листву и песок.
Он быстр и проворен, прозрачен и свеж,
Для мира этого он как рубеж.

Его перейдя, попадаешь в иной,
Совсем не похожий, совсем непогожий,
Который тревожит, и, может быть, гложет,
Мир, полный тоской.

Здесь вечно снега, здесь ничто не цветет,
Колосьев здесь нет, и ковыль не растет.
Но песни слышны, только горя полны,
Так птицы поют о приходе зимы.

И небо затянуто армией туч,
А ветер совсем не силен и могуч.
Здесь нет ничего, что радует глаз,
Защиты здесь нет от природы проказ.

Вернувшись к реке, чрез ворота пройдя, 
По древу взобравшись войду я в себя…
Умывшись водою и смыв с себя кровь,
В путь по степи отправлюсь я вновь.
25.04.08

----------


## Лев

> Кровь на руках да кинжал не дрожит


Демонично - "шаманично"...

----------


## Nika1408

*Лев*, обычная практика использования в шаманских техниках крови животного  ;)

----------


## Лев

*Nika1408*,
 Так я не о практике, о стихе :Ok:

----------


## Nika1408

*Лев*, =)

----------


## Nika1408

Точка. Стремление. Вектор. Часы.
Шепот. Скрип двери. Тени. Весы.
Выбор. Неправильный. Двери. Замок.
Снова один. Патроны. Курок.

Сон в бесконечность. Свет и тепло.
Словно в день майский меня унесло.
Стужа. Окно. Щель в стекле. Холода.
Стук. Нет ответа. Случилась беда.

Ключ. Не подходит. Другой. Подошел.
Дверь нараспашку. Ты ли пришел?
Слезы. Мольбы. Поцелуи. Уста.
Совесть твоя неизменно чиста.

Свечи. Священник. Ладан и Гроб.
Много народа плачет взахлеб.
Ты не явился. Больно тебе.
Больше не сможешь забыть обо мне…
16.05.08

----------


## Лев

*Nika1408*,
 Сердце щемило.
 Прочёл я стихи.
 Что же случилось,
 Коль строки лихи?

----------


## aigul

> Свечи. Священник. Ладан и Гроб.
> Много народа плачет взахлеб.
> Ты не явился. Больно тебе.
> Больше не сможешь забыть обо мне…


Это похороны любви? У меня это вызвало такие ассоциации. :Ok:

----------


## Nika1408

*Лев*,
Сердце страдало,
Билось в груди,
Муза шептала
Стихи о Любви.

----------


## Nika1408

*aigul*,
а по-моему, здесь вполне прозрачный образ похорон. У меня есть туманный образы, но свечи, священник, ладан и гроб я бы к аллегорическим похоронам любви не написал =) Здесь человека хоронят.

Хотя меня еще на первом курсе университета учили: не важно, что хотел написать автор, важно, что получилось и что видит читатель =)

----------


## aigul

*Nika1408*, ну извини, что восприняла по- другому.:smile: Я же лирик. И почему -то мысль о похоронах( в том понимании, что та описал) мне и в голову не пришла.

----------


## Nika1408

*aigul*,
говорю же, каждый видит свое в произведении ;) Это нормально.
Я тоже лирик ;)

----------


## aigul

:smile: Ужас! я так хотела извиниться, что даже ошибку сделала!:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Сердце страдало,
> Билось в груди,
> Муза шептала
> Стихи о Любви.


Оптимистично...

----------


## Nika1408

*Лев*, да, очень =)

*aigul*, ничего страшного ;)

----------


## Nika1408

***
Яд попадает медленно в кровь.
Сердце сжимает тисками любовь.
Тихо. Ни звука. Нет ветра совсем.
Снова у кромки. Не видим никем.

Шаг в бесконечность. Иглы из льда.
И с головой накрывает вода.
Воздух уходит. Бьется в висках.
Словно по камню в сжатых руках.

Вниз. В неизбежность. Туда, где темно.
Больно упасть на замерзшее дно.
Пауза…………………………….

Воду вдохнуть и забыть обо всем.
Был или не был. Ночью иль днем.
И, задохнувшись, спокойно уйти.
Тропами сна по немому пути.
18.05.08

----------


## Лев

> Яд попадает медленно в кровь.


Трагично...:frown:

----------


## aigul

> Вниз. В неизбежность. Туда, где темно.
> Больно упасть на замерзшее дно.
> Пауза…………………………….


Интересно! Очень интересно! А твоя пауза подчёркивает безысходность!

----------


## Nika1408

*Лев*, да, веселого мало ;)

----------


## Nika1408

*aigul*, спасибо =))

----------


## Nika1408

***
Если меня не станет, ты заметишь?
Голосом дрожащим позовешь?
На другом конце тоннеля встретишь?
У судьбы-убийцы украдешь?

Ты меня расспросишь о прошедшем?
И обнимешь, как умеешь ты?
И узнаешь ли в светиле севшем
Мои тонкие, неяркие черты?

Побежишь за мной в закат осенний?
Закричишь ты в небо, что есть сил?
Встретишь ли со мной рассвет весенний?
Скажешь мне о том, как ты любил?

Вспомнишь, если вдруг меня не станет?
Позовешь, когда уйду совсем?
Знаешь…а ведь память тоже ранит…
Но больнее быть тебе «никем»…
1.06.08

----------


## Лев

:Tu:  


> Но больнее быть тебе «никем»…

----------


## Nika1408

*Лев*, смайлик означает, что строчка паршивая? :wink:

----------


## Лев

> Лев, смайлик означает, что строчка паршивая?


Стих классный - грустно становится...

----------


## Nika1408

*Лев*, аааааа, спасибо. Отчего же грустно - жизнь такая. Надо наслаждаться тем, что есть, а не писать подобные стихи о том, чего нет =)

----------


## Лев

*Nika1408*,
http://my.mail.ru/mail/levsha0547/audio зайди, послушай мои песни. Если понравится и если есть у тебя что-то, что по твоему мнению можно воплотить в песню, присылай.

----------


## Nika1408

*Лев*, ооо, спасибо =)))

Стихи, которые мне не стыдно показать всем - здесь =) Поэтому если ничего в этой теме не приглянулось - другого нет =)

----------


## Лев

*Nika1408*,
 Глубины стиха таковы,
 Что песнею он не станет.
 Но тему задал я, а Вы
 Сотворите - за мной не завянет...

----------


## Nika1408

*Лев*,
Я не пишу на злобу дня,
И не пишу я специально.
Так боль выходит из меня,
Стихи рождаются случайно =)

----------


## Лев

> Стихи рождаются случайно


Идея, как зерно, взрастёт.
Родится стих "случайный" ,
Прочтённый - в сердце западёт,
И музыки откроет тайны...

----------


## Ивн Бербека

Привет! Мне понравились твои стихи-видно,что написаны от сердца.

----------


## Nika1408

*Ивн Бербека*,
Привет =) Спасибо =)

----------


## TrieN

нравиться:smile:

----------


## Лев

> нравиться


Цыплёнок, в данном контексте - нравится... Вот смотришь, и за каникулы подтянем тебя по русскому :Aga:

----------


## Nika1408

*TrieN*, спасибо =)

*Лев*, merci pour la correction =)

----------


## Nika1408

Утопленница

Утонула Несогретая,
Растворилась, словно облако,
Как мелодия недопетая,
Да в объятиях тиха омута...
8.08.2008

----------

